# I'm thinking of hiring a prostitute ?



## nothing_to_say

Many SA men are not in relationships, but many (most ?) still have "needs". So, would you ever hire a prostitute ? I'm seriously considering it.


----------



## ColdFury

I would think about it, but I'd feel lots of anxiety dealing with them, so its a no go either.


----------



## Lonelyguy

Absolutely not.


----------



## njodis

I may be pathetic, but not pathetic enough to pay for a hooker. :mum


----------



## dragon

hmmm....interesting....why not bro. go for it if you could find one, i for sure don't know where to find them. i understand that SA can be hard, so if your cool enough to handle a few prostitutes (laughs) go for it..remember to tell me the details. lol


----------



## thatswet

It's up to you. I wouldn't do it.


----------



## Kardax

This has come up a few times here... people have had mixed success with it. Some feel fulfilled, others feel more empty. In any case, it's morally questionable... I wouldn't do it...

-Ryan


----------



## Qolselanu

I wouldn't do it. I don't think its morally questionable, but it is clearly not for me.


----------



## Halcyon

Qolselanu said:


> I wouldn't do it. I don't think its morally questionable, but it is clearly not for me.


thought about it myself just to get the "Deed" out of the way but yeah like others said you'd still feel empty because you gave into the "Peer pressure" from others of having to do it...

:fall

i don't think i would do it


----------



## User

I wouldn't do it. I'd like my first sexual experience to be with somebody I care about (and who cares about me). I'm also young enough so that it's not a serious issue.

On the other hand, maybe if I was 25+ I'd have a different perspective? The anxiety seems like it would be unbearable, though, and after "the act" there could very well be a profound feeling of emptiness. It could make things worse. I remember reading a guy on here who hired a prostitute for his first time. He said that he felt incredibly empty and worthless afterward.

It's ultimately your decision and your life, but I'd be very careful about this.


----------



## OneSADClown

definitely not.

keep in mind, you don't get anything "out of the way" when you lose your virginity (not you, i'm talking from my perspective). you'll still have problems picking up girls, and you still won't be able to be intimate with someone again. having sex doesn't magically change who you are. sure, you'll feel good for a while and maybe your confidence would get a temporary boost, but you'll still be the same person. it's definitely not a life-altering event, so unless you plan to keep resorting to hiring hookers every time you have a "need", you won't feel good about doing it once. especially because of the psychological issues related to paying for sexual gratification. i'd much rather suggest an intimate session with yourself alone, instead.

i wouldn't even recommend a one-night stand, but at least you wouldn't get robbed in the process. but paying for a hooker...? n'-uh.


----------



## Failure

I have. I was 22 and sick of the **** i got from other guys, so I got a very expensive postitute. She was $700 I think and model quality. Used protection and all of that of course. I supose it would have been nice to have done that with someone I love but if i never did that I'd still be a virgin at 32.

I buy them from time to time to get rid of the urges, but it doesn't help lonilness at all. But well at least half of the problem is gone.


----------



## Carbon Breather

Not now. But let's say i i turn 35 and still never have had sex then i would seriously consider it. I wouldn't do it because i think i would feel much better but because i want to try it and because my "needs" that i have as a human being (ever seen Human Nature? ehh....) .........


----------



## scairy

nothing_to_say said:


> Many SA men are not in relationships, but many (most ?) still have "needs". So, would you ever hire a prostitute ? I'm seriously considering it.


No. Wouldn't accomplish what I desire. I wish it was that simple.


----------



## Prodigal Son

Surprised, almost anytime a guy posts a topic like this he usually gets flamed to hell and back.


----------



## BeNice

I think it's almost easier to have never had sex. The last time I did was almost 2 years ago, and I'm really getting tired of wacking it everyday, knowing how much better having sex is. It's just not fair that I can't have any kind of intimacy when my friend can just call his ex-g/f everyday to have it. Knowing that goes on makes it that much worse. I would never get a prostitute, though. I live at home, which is reason enough not to, not to mention if I really wanted to I'd have to go pay for a hotel, which I would have to take a cab to. Half of my money would be gone. Then there is the whole guilt factor, and so on..


----------



## Lyric Suite

*Re: re: I'm thinking of hiring a prostitute ?*



ColdFury said:


> I would think about it, but I'd feel lots of anxiety dealing with them, so its a no go either.


Likewise. I actually feel more anxiety thinking about dealing with a prostitute then having to approach and talk to a normal girl.

Besides, sex is a little more then simple genital stimulation. I doubt it's the raw 'feel' of being inside a woman that my body craves so much, there's a whole set of chemicals involved the release of which is wholly linked to psychological factors. Merely knowing a girl is giving herself for you on her own volition, the sense of _acceptance_ and the feeling of being sexually desirable and to make somebody feel good is a big incentive for your brain to pluck the pleasure line with every trick at it's disposal. Being romantically involved would release an even greater amount of pleasurable chemicals. Heck just being near a girl i like makes me feel utterly inebriated.

This is why a lot of people seem to find the experience of sex disappointing. For whatever reason, their brains is not releasing any of the related chemicals. A vagina might feel better then your hand but that's hardly the point. I think at least for me going with a prostitute may result in a similar outcome, unless she's REALLY beautiful but i can barely pay my bills let alone blow 700$ for a single sexual experience.


----------



## millenniumman75

I have read a lot of these topics - I definitely *would not* consult a prostitute.

-The guilt of having had that kind of a spiritual connection with an unknown woman.
-The worry of the possibility of catching a disease if I did.
-The lost money, and knowing she was only doing it for that.
-The anxiety of thinking she could have a child (entrapment) when that is not even the goal anyway.


----------



## Drella

Eh, sex with myself isn't so bad. Sure, it isn't the same, but.. you know.. I get the job done. 
I don't think I could ever bring myself to hire someone just to have sex with me. That would take my already rock bottom self-esteem to an abysmal level.


----------



## Carbon Breather

Drella said:


> I could ever bring myself to hire someone just to have sex with me. That would take my already rock bottom self-esteem to an abysmal level.


Why would it bring you down? I can understand if you don't think it's morally right. But you don't have to be miserable to do a thing like that, isn't sex supposed to make you feel good?. I mean Hugh Grant, Brad Pitt, Charlie Sheen etc... have done it.... But maybe they are miserable, i dunno :con

.... but hmm... sure, i've thought about what would make me feel more depressed. Being a virgin when i turn 30 or when i'm 30 only had sex for cash.


----------



## Drella

I was thinking about the whole "the only way I can get anyone to have sex with me is if I pay them" aspect. It would probably bring down my self-esteem, because I would be fully aware that the other person doesn't _want_ to be near me. Charlie Sheen and all those others you've mentioned can have sex with, well, pretty much anyone, really. I obviously don't have that going for me. Also, as a woman, it's probably a little more difficult to find a STRAIGHT male prostitute, heh. I would just much rather lose my virginity to someone who actually _likes_ me, or someone who is drunk enough not to charge me for it.


----------



## left blank

Well I don't mean to get all moral here but prostitutes are actual people with pretty serious problems. You'd be supporting their drug habit and taking advantage of someone who's had rough life. You're worried about about the guilt? Imagine how _they_ feel having to do this for their life. Its just very sad. And you know just because this is America or the Uk doesn't mean there isn't a sex slave trade going on. Imagine if you unwittingly supported something like that.


----------



## justlistening

Are there streets with window prostitution in the US? Don't think I ever saw a red light district in an American movie or something. :con


----------



## BeNice

*Re: re: I'm thinking of hiring a prostitute ?*



Lyric Suite said:


> ColdFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would think about it, but I'd feel lots of anxiety dealing with them, so its a no go either.
> 
> 
> 
> Likewise. I actually feel more anxiety thinking about dealing with a prostitute then having to approach and talk to a normal girl.
> 
> Besides, sex is a little more then simple genital stimulation. I doubt it's the raw 'feel' of being inside a woman that my body craves so much, there's a whole set of chemicals involved the release of which is wholly linked to psychological factors. Merely knowing a girl is giving herself for you on her own volition, the sense of _acceptance_ and the feeling of being sexually desirable and to make somebody feel good is a big incentive for your brain to pluck the pleasure line with every trick at it's disposal. Being romantically involved would release an even greater amount of pleasurable chemicals. Heck just being near a girl i like makes me feel utterly inebriated.
Click to expand...

Well said. It's not about "getting laid" for me, but the feeling of being wanted. That's why I'm jealous of my friend. Even though they are broken up, she still wants him. That is so foreign to me.. it really hurts.


----------



## nesteroff

Aren't you worried about diseases?

I would feel funny hiring someone to have sex with me. It's like hiring someone to be my friend for a night. It's depressing because it's not genuine affection.


----------



## richie

If you would have asked me in my 20's, I would have said no way...but by my mid-thirties my attitude changed quite a bit. I actually hired an escort three times but as crazy as this sounds, I never had sex with any of them. I never had the intent to when I called them, I just REALLY, REALLY miss female companionship. I had been fortunate enough to have sex a few times in my life, but none in the last dozen years or so (and probably 5 or 6 years since a girl even showed any sincere romantic interest in me). Each time we just undressed and did a little mutual massaging. The first time was awesome, it felt so good to experience a small bit of physical intimacy with someone besides myself. The next time was a year later and, while it was good, it wasn't as good as the first time because I knew this is not how I wanted to be going through life. I broke down again one year later again and that was my last time (I hope)...this escort was rude and didn't want to stay if I wasn't going to have sex with her (wait, that didn't sound right??)....I think she just thought I was a freak because I just wanted to hang out and cuddle and talk with a woman.

I think I am done with them because I know its not what I want out of life. I don't think I will ever give in and have sex with a prostitute because once I do that, I might regret it later on and I could never go back. I'm embarrased enought that I ever hired one but I just needed to release any of my sexual frustration...even the smallest bit of it.


----------



## Lonelyguy

*Re: re: I'm thinking of hiring a prostitute ?*



nesteroff said:


> I would feel funny hiring someone to have sex with me. It's like hiring someone to be my friend for a night. It's depressing because it's not genuine affection.


:ditto
Thats why I will never do it. I want to feel desirable enough to another person that they _want_ to have sex with me, that they care about me and find me attractive. Paying for it isn't going to fulfill that desire.
Personally I don't even care that much about sex anymore. Its the emotional intimacy and companionship I crave most.


----------



## sh0x

Shauna said:


> ....Prostitutes are nasty. You would be better off hiring an excort. Its alot of websites for men looking for excorts....plus i think they are more cleaner and responsible than hookers. Alot of pornstars are excorting.


i thought prostitutes and escorts were the same thing?


----------



## Classified

*Re: re: I'm thinking of hiring a prostitute ?*



Lonelyguy said:


> :ditto
> Thats why I will never do it. I want to feel desirable enough to another person that they _want_ to have sex with me, that they care about me and find me attractive. Paying for it isn't going to fulfill that desire.
> Personally I don't even care that much about sex anymore. Its the emotional intimacy and companionship I crave most.


 :agree I could afford it, but without the emotional connection and feelings for each other, it wouldn't be that great for me.

But, I understand why guys go to them, especially the overseas ones. I think it is a problem that so many girls have to turn to prostitution though.



justlistening said:


> Are there streets with window prostitution in the US? Don't think I ever saw a red light district in an American movie or something. :con


A decade or two ago, you might have seen working girls walking the street in the major cities at night. And currently in Nevada there are areas outside the big cities where there are brothels set up. There are plenty of advertising for escorts in the major cities as well.


----------



## Ventress

Probably the BIGGEST turn off to a woman is a man who has been with prostitutes! I wouldn't go near one of those guys with a 10,000 foot pole...


----------



## No Limit

I'd have to say no on this one (even though I've never passed "first base" in my life). To me, the first time should be with someone special even if that person leaves your life later on. I certainly don't want my first time to be with a person who's "been around the block".


----------



## LAPP

Why not? Don't let other's judgement get in your way, its better to experience something thats not so great than to experience nothing -Especially if your a shy person. Any experience that you initiate will contribute to making you an emotionally experienced and rounded person. Learn by doing. 

I've done it. God did not kill a kitten, Angels did not loose their wings, etc. 

Alcoholism is bad, but you've still tried beer, and enjoy an occasional drink I imagine. 

Perhaps in the long run you will regret it, but perhaps in the short term its better than being a toy left in its box, so to speak.


----------



## UltraShy

I've never hired one and have no plans to. I did know a guy who was considering it and he didn't even have SA -- he was legally blind -- and was of very high intelligence with a masters degree in statistics, so this isn't just for the young or dumb.

I have no moral problem with it, but I recognize it can get you into legal problems. I'd rather not pick up some crack ***** on the corner who's likely packing a knife -- possibly to rob guys like me, knowing that we won't call the cops as we don't want to say "Yeah, I was robbed by the hooker I picked up" and have that put in a police report as the officers laugh their asses off.

There is also the issue STDs. Unless you're using a legal Nevada brothel or the like, you're really playing Russian Roulette on that issue.

If you have too much SA to meet a woman, then how do you manage to deal with a prostitute? If you want sex, just run a personal ad saying exactly that. Let me assure you that you'll find a willing partner eventually -- much easier than running ads looking for a woman to spank (as I've done for the last 13 years).


----------



## Carbon Breather

Ventress said:


> Probably the BIGGEST turn off to a woman is a man who has been with prostitutes! I wouldn't go near one of those guys with a 10,000 foot pole...


I saw this documentary on women in Japan hiring male escorts. And i think if i met a great girl i would prefer that she has just paid for some fun sex rather than that she's been in three relationships and had tons of sex and i will meet her ex's and kind of now that they have had hours of sex with my GF.........


----------



## Lyric Suite

Ventress said:


> Probably the BIGGEST turn off to a woman is a man who has been with prostitutes! I wouldn't go near one of those guys with a 10,000 foot pole...


I think you are missing the big picture here. If you are 30 years old or older and you have never been with a girl, then you might have to face the fact it could never happen. When you are looking down the barrel of your life and all you see is solitude and frustration certain dubious considerations of moral 'decency' tend to appear a little redundant. What difference does it make how much of a turn off it is to women? Women are not interested in us to begin with.

Besides, it's obvious women don't understand male sexuality and the frustration it goes along with it.


----------



## Eraserhead

I think I'd rather just never have sex. I'm not sure I could deal with the emotional fallout of losing my virginity to a prostitute.


----------



## Strength

Never tried it, but have no moral problems with it.


----------



## DJ62

*Re: re: I'm thinking of hiring a prostitute ?*



nesteroff said:


> Aren't you worried about diseases?
> 
> I would feel funny hiring someone to have sex with me. It's like hiring someone to be my friend for a night. It's depressing because it's not genuine affection.


 If one is concerned about diseases ( it's a very legit concern), the best option ( if you can afford the transportation and other travel expenses ) would be to go to one of the Legal Brothels in the State of Nevada. By law, those who sell their services at a Brothel have to be tested regularly for various sexual diseases.

Having mentioned this, by no means I'm I recommending anyone hiring a prostitute. It's a decision you must be very comfortable with.


----------



## LAPP

Lyric Suite said:


> I think you are missing the big picture here. If you are 30 years old or older and you have never been with a girl, then you might have to face the fact it could never happen. When you are looking down the barrel of your life and all you see is solitude and frustration certain dubious considerations of moral 'decency' tend to appear a little redundant.


I think this is the most important issue. But obviously play safe and avoid dubious characters if possible. I think its a little cynical and superior to discard the attention of a prostitute because money makes it impure. I found companionship in the woman I paid, they are people too.

Inaction is the problem that needs solving here, forget aiming for perfection, just do something.


----------



## bent

justlistening said:


> Carbon Breather said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably the BIGGEST turn off to a woman is a man who has been with prostitutes! I wouldn't go near one of those guys with a 10,000 foot pole...
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this documentary on women in Japan hiring male escorts. And i think if i met a great girl i would prefer that she has just paid for some fun sex rather than that she's been in three relationships and had tons of sex and i will meet her ex's and kind of now that they have had hours of sex with my GF.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would definitely prefer a woman who paid a few times for sex over a women who had 3 relationships and made love with different men instead of having sex with a few guys she was only physically attracted to.
> 
> And to the topic starter: If you consider it and are aware that you're not gonna make love with the cuddling/kissing part after and before, then go for it. And don't mind paying some more, that little extra is probably the difference between a women who's in the business because she wants a wealthy lifestyle and someone who is a crack ***** or a foreign girl forced to do that job.
Click to expand...

I totally concur and I also agree with Lyric Suite's point. Also, I have known women of all stripes who could not care less whether their bf might have seen a prostitute in the past so I don't know how representative Ventress's opinion really is of women in general. Another point to ponder is that a lot more men probably go to legal brothels and/or hire escorts than is commonly acknowledged, and guess what, they're usually well to do successful confident guys who could get girls pretty easily. *so how do you know you haven't already touched one of them with a 5 inch pole let alone a 10000 ft one.


----------



## newfoundglory

Guys, this thread reminds me of something I read in the Guardian in the UK recently:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/medicine/stor ... 53,00.html

Check it out.


----------



## nothing_to_say

Lot of interesting points here, thanks for the replies :squeeze


----------



## richie

LAPP said:


> Inaction is the problem that needs solving here, forget aiming for perfection, just do something.


Exactly...in a perfect world, there's no way in hell I would ever pay a woman for companionship and I never did that while I was younger because I knew I had plenty of years ahead of me. I'm fast approaching 40 and while my life is not over, the odds of meeting a woman itself are difficult enough at this age (not to mention one that can tolerate me for more than 5 minutes)...I refuse to go my entire life without any more companionship and while a prostitute or escort is not the way I ever wanted to go, the half hour that I was with them (except the last one) they were very nice and gave me attention like I was someone special...its amazing how even though I knew they didn't want to be with me, I managed to forget that with our time together. For that half hour, I really felt like someone wanted to be with me. If its not embarrasing enough to admit I hired them, I actually teared up once just knowing how good it felt to hug a woman. I just needed an escape from the years and years of frustration and anger. I never told anyone else that I went this route because of fear of being labeled a "bad" person, but all I really want is a fair shot, nothing more than everyone else gets in their life every day. If it makes me a bad person for wanting the same experiences that everyone else is fortunate enough to get for free, well than so be it.

That being said, I don't know if I could go so far as to have sex with one, for disease reasons among others, but I just really don't want to go down that road unless I'm completely out of hope. If you decide to do it, you have to think through it carefully, once you visit one, you can't go back so you better be sure its a decision you'll be comfortable with for the rest of your life. I don't regret hiring them for the companionship, but I'm not ready to have sex with one (and hope I don't ever have to)


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky

*Re: re: I'm thinking of hiring a prostitute ?*



newfoundglory said:


> Guys, this thread reminds me of something I read in the Guardian in the UK recently:
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/medicine/stor ... 53,00.html
> 
> Check it out.


that poor guy....  
if hes happy with his decision, then I'm happy for him.


----------



## njodis

*Re: re: I'm thinking of hiring a prostitute ?*



newfoundglory said:


> Guys, this thread reminds me of something I read in the Guardian in the UK recently:
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/medicine/stor ... 53,00.html
> 
> Check it out.


You know... after reading that, my problems don't seem nearly as bad. I don't mean that in a bad way or anything, but I think I sometimes forget how lucky I am. I think I need someone to slap some sense into me sometimes.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky

*Re: re: I'm thinking of hiring a prostitute ?*



Njodis said:


> newfoundglory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, this thread reminds me of something I read in the Guardian in the UK recently:
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/medicine/stor ... 53,00.html
> 
> Check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> You know... after reading that, my problems don't seem nearly as bad. I don't mean that in a bad way or anything, but I think I sometimes forget how lucky I am. *I think I need someone to slap some sense into me *sometimes.
Click to expand...

*slap*
:b


----------



## Spaulding

I never hired one but I have no problem with it.

I'd worry about diseases and getting arrested anyway.


----------



## cat burglar

Never done it. I've got no moral issues with it, but when you're beginning a relationship and the inevitable _How many people have you had sex with?_ convo comes up, I'd have to tell my girlfriend that I hired an escort. yuck, no.

Besides, they're expensive and they've got no respect for their clients. Nobody in the world thinks you're more worthless and pathetic than that escort you're ****ing.

Yep, not for me uke


----------



## Lyric Suite

I other news, does anybody remember the 'girlfriend' or 'boyfriend' for rent epidemic on ebay? 

There used be tons of people, mostly average boys or girls (no professionals) offering themselves to 'date' people for a fee. No sex involved, and more often then not no kissing or other mild forms of intimacy either. Just straight up pretending. It grew really big until ebay put a stop to the whole thing. To this day i'm still not sure how many of them were real or if it was all part of a big joke.


----------



## Carbon Breather

*Re: re: I'm thinking of hiring a prostitute ?*



cat burglar said:


> Never done it. I've got no moral issues with it, but when you're beginning a relationship ....


ehh.. you mean "but if" ?

And "if", why would you have to tell? Sex is sex, do you want her to tell all details or what....


----------



## cat burglar

You'll hear it eventually anyway, so you might as well get it out of the way..


----------



## LAPP

Its possible to find safe paid sex. 
Not all sex workers hate their clients. There is a degree of 'using' going on in the relationship, but alot of non paid relationships are all about 'using' anyway.

I read a (different) article in the gaurdian (an English paper) that said, paying for sex was not that exotic really anymore anyway.


----------



## eekmd

Though it's quite embarrasing to admit, and I probably won't do so anywhere outside of this thread, I did see an escort once, however, I didn't do it for "sex". (and we actually didn't even have sex) I had broken up with my girlfriend a few months prior, had no friends, no potential dating prospects, couldn't bring myself to ask someone out online because of SA...and probably would've been a horrible date anyway in the state I was in. I was desperately lonely and at rock bottom.

So what if they're just going to go out with you for money. I have to say, it was everything I needed taking someone out to dinner and having them shower me with attention. She even gave me a nice long back massage after dinner, which felt unbelievable. It was like a very expensive date. In fact, if you think about it, many dates are practically akin to prostitution anyway. The guy spends money on the gals dinner and movie ticket and whatever else they decide to do, and in return the girl showers him in attention, possibly gives him a kiss...and sometimes they even wind up making love.

Just my 2 cents worth
E


----------



## slurpazillia

*Re: re: I'm thinking of hiring a prostitute ?*

---


----------



## blask3

Do whatever the hell you think will make you happy. Screw what anyone else thinks. :mum


----------



## Futures

I would never do it, for most of the reasons mentioned already.


----------



## millenniumman75

*Re: re: I'm thinking of hiring a prostitute ?*



blask3 said:


> Do whatever the hell you think will make you happy. Screw what anyone else thinks. :mum


That kind of thinking is part of the problem - no repercussions.


----------



## sean88

To the OP... do whatever makes you happy man. It may have a negative impact on you though, or it could make you more confident.

Either way, it's your decision, and if you are going to do that sort of thing, get an escort. They're a lot more clean, instead of bagging some lady off the street.


----------



## slurpazillia

*Re: re: I'm thinking of hiring a prostitute ?*

---


----------



## beckjcream

i don't think i'd do it, maybe if i was older and lived alone i'd consider it but at this point in time no. as long as you're safe and not picking up some crack ***** with stab wounds off the corner i don't see a big problem with it. do what you gotta do bro.


----------



## Classified

*Re: re: I'm thinking of hiring a prostitute ?*



Slurpavillia said:


> millenniumman75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blask3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do whatever the hell you think will make you happy. Screw what anyone else thinks. :mum
> 
> 
> 
> That kind of thinking is part of the problem - no repercussions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well if you dont have anyone in your life to begin with then there are no repercussions. Trust me the repercussion of a failed marriage, a spouse thats cheating on their partner, a longterm boy/girl friend relationship gone bad, finding out that your wifes been cheating on you with the pool boy whos paychecks come from your bank account(your sort of paying the pool boy to screw your wife) :b The list goes on.
Click to expand...

You forgot that you have to pay her alimony when you get divorced, plus give her half of the stuff. Then she goes out dating and moves in with her new boyfriend, and you still have to pay her alimony each month. (after 10 years and 1 day of marriage in some states, it would be for life, unless she remarries or dies)

Happy Singles Day! :lol


----------



## emptybottle

I have no problem with it. With men hiring lady hookers, I mean. I have a problem with the other way around for some reason.

Somebody here should seriously hire one and, like, report back to us what it's like. I'm very curious. Is making out allowed, normally?


----------



## Classified

*Re: re: I'm thinking of hiring a prostitute ?*



emptybottle said:


> Somebody here should seriously hire one and, like, report back to us what it's like. I'm very curious. Is making out allowed, normally?


How much do you charge an hour? I have money and a plane ticket. 

I had to say it, I could have never said that in real life though. :lol

:hide


----------



## Scrub-Zero

In my old neighborhood, i often was asked by prostitutes to go with them....ewww *shivers* 
"Don't ever touch that" i kept telling myself. I couldn't stop thinking about how many guys they went with before asking me..."what am i, like your 20th client today?" *shivers some more*

And i agree with Lonelyguy. I want that emotional connection first...don't care much for sex either.

My ex roommate was going with them all the time, and a few times they made off with his money while leaving him with his pants down :lol
did i ever made fun of him when that happened, haha!


----------



## CopadoMexicano

um I use escorts every couple of months and just get tested


----------



## SebFontain

Sure go ahead and kill yourself. I am sure you are like Superman though and nothing will happen to you.


----------



## Failure

SebFontain said:


> Sure go ahead and kill yourself. I am sure you are like Superman though and nothing will happen to you.


I've used escorts for many years and i get tested monthly, ive never caught somthing. Just have to pay the higher price to get clean girls. And i always use a condom.


----------



## loner2389

I think i am going to buy one if i graduate highschool and haven't had any luck.


----------



## SebFontain

All I got to say.. It's a bad idea in many ways. Hiring a prostitute is contributing to the spread of all and any STD out there known to man. Like it or not thats the fact. And I am sorry to tell you, but condoms do not fully prevent STD's. And as far as getting tested for STD's, there are STD's out there that a person can carry for years and never know, spreading his/her disease to others without even knowing it. There is no "clean" hooker my friend. They are all dirty and nearly 100% of them carry some sort of STD. This is no myth this is a fact. Paying more for a hooker doesn't get you a clean hooker, it gets you one that most might find more attractive. Thats it. How can a person who sells there body be "Clean." Seriously ask yourself that question. Does that person care for themselves? Obviously no they are killing themselves... for money... wich is kinda hard to use when you are dead, but i suppose the money will cover all those doctor visits.. *confused*

Overall like I said if you hire a prostitute, you are contributing the spread of STD's, you are killing yourself, and others.


----------



## ColdFury

SebFontain said:


> All I got to say.. It's a bad idea in many ways. Hiring a prostitute is contributing to the spread of all and any STD out there known to man. Like it or not thats the fact. And I am sorry to tell you, but condoms do not fully prevent STD's. And as far as getting tested for STD's, there are STD's out there that a person can carry for years and never know, spreading his/her disease to others without even knowing it. There is no "clean" hooker my friend. They are all dirty and nearly 100% of them carry some sort of STD. This is no myth this is a fact. Paying more for a hooker doesn't get you a clean hooker, it gets you one that most might find more attractive. Thats it. How can a person who sells there body be "Clean." Seriously ask yourself that question. Does that person care for themselves? Obviously no they are killing themselves... for money... wich is kinda hard to use when you are dead, but i suppose the money will cover all those doctor visits.. *confused*
> 
> Overall like I said if you hire a prostitute, you are contributing the spread of STD's, you are killing yourself, and others.


Please, there are escort services that do extensive screening and testing.


----------



## SebFontain

Wow I am shocked. Ok look... lets talk about Escort Services and what there goals are. There goals are to gain as many customers as possible and make money, as much as money as possible. They do not care about there client's health nor do they care about there employee's health. If you truly think they do extensive testing, you are horribly wrong. These people are after only one thing, money, and that is all they care about, period, end of story, i am sure atleast 80% of you could agree with me on that. Ok now as far as laws are concerned, well prostitution is illegal in pretty much all of the US we might as well say. It is legal in only a few places, like Las Vegas for instance. Ok now depending on were you live I believe would determine if they really do STD screenings or not. If you live in Las Vegas, well its legal right, so there for Escort Services follow the laws given to them and test on a regular basis. Does that mean you are less likely to get a STD? Yes it does. Does it mean you wont ever get an STD. No you will eventually. One word, Herpes. I hate so say this, but if you have had sex with a prostitute, well you have Herpes. I am sorry but condoms may prevent STD's slightly, but they don't stop them. Herpes can lay dormid inside of your body apparently FOREVER without any sign. Testing for herpes, you can only find out if you have it if you have an outbreak, go to the doctors, and have them run a culture on it. These prostitutes pass Herpes along with other STD's to there clients with monthly "extensive screening and testing" not knowing the hard core facts of STD's like i briefly described. The majority of America think like you guys do. " I wear a condom, they test, i test I am safe." I am sorry but you are fooling yourself. Just to make this clear I am not here trying to flame anyone, the poster of this topic wanted opinions and I am giving him mine, if in some how I offend anyone I am sorry.


----------



## Lyric Suite

SebFontain said:


> These people are after only one thing, money


Much like every other woman on the planet.

Ok, sorry, couldn't resist... :b


----------



## Carbon Breather

Ever heard of condoms ehh??... And...lots of people get STD's without using escorts......


----------



## SebFontain

Ok I hate suggesting this.. but people are going to do what people do... Apparently in Germany some scientist or whoever the peson is, developed basicaly a Spray on Condom. It is basicaly latex in a spray can from what I understand. I also think the FDA approved of it. If you are going to be messing with hookers... Find this product and if you use it, spray the Tree along with the apples and any part that might come in contact with fluids of any sort..



> Ever heard of condoms ehh??... And...lots of people get STD's without using escorts......


You need to read more carefuly before u post in the future :lol


----------



## emptybottle

*Re: re: I'm thinking of hiring a prostitute ?*



SebFontain said:


> Ok I hate suggesting this.. but people are going to do what people do... Apparently in Germany some scientist or whoever the peson is, developed basicaly a Spray on Condom. It is basicaly latex in a spray can from what I understand. I also think the FDA approved of it. If you are going to be messing with hookers... Find this product and if you use it, spray the Tree along with the apples and any part that might come in contact with fluids of any sort..


I read you had to stick your thing inside the can or spray container while it sprays on the liquid condom. That's just an embarrassing accident waiting to happen. What guy would want to buy that?


----------



## SebFontain

From what I read this product is expected to hit the market in 2008. They are still going through phases of testing and yadda yadda. Apparently there are different kinds. There is the kind were you stick your member inside the can, and a kind that sprays on like a spray paint can i believe (dont quote me) and I think one for females? I am not sure how effective this product truely is with all honesty. I cant help but wonder were the semen goes? Some guys produce more semen than others so there could be a high risk of breaking it once the man reaches his Orgasm.


----------



## Carbon Breather

*Re: re: I'm thinking of hiring a prostitute ?*



SebFontain said:


> Ever heard of condoms ehh??... And...lots of people get STD's without using escorts......
> 
> 
> 
> You need to read more carefuly before u post in the future :lol
Click to expand...

Ehh... didn't read anything about many people getting STD's. I think that's even more dangerous because you don't expect "normal" people to have things like that.


----------



## darkprincessfaye

Please dont cheapen your self to that de3gree, that is indicitive of one of my major hang ups, how is it that we (females) are so easily replaced by a woman with good physical attrobuites and little valueable mental qualities? if i were a promiscuious woman with a "sexy" body would i be more desired? sorry, emotional spill over.


----------



## shyvr6

This thread is over two years old so I'm sure he had time to think it over, lol.


----------



## Prodigal Son

A bit late on the response, but he might get the message.


----------



## mind_games

I couldn't read all the posts, but I've paid for escorts. Its brought up all the baggage that other people have mentioned (the guilt, the emptiness), but its also allowed me to explore my sexuality and move forward on that front. 

One thing I've definitely learnt is that its not so much the physical aspects of sex that I enjoy, but the emotional connection - something paid sex can't really provide you with. 

Overall I don't personally regret the path I've taken. Of course the real issue is if I feel this way many years from now. Also the issue of would a girl want to go out with me in the future knowing that I've paid for escorts (and assuming that I'm physically healthy, its just the moral, ethical, social stigma attached to it). Honesty is important to me and I'd definitely want to a girl to go out with me knowing the true me. I feel comfortable with myself, but not enough to tell a real life person right now, except for a counsellor.

By the way its legal over here.


----------



## nubly

Failure said:


> I have. I was 22 and sick of the **** i got from other guys, so I got a very expensive postitute. She was $700 I think and model quality.


$700???? dont you have hands?


----------



## nihlanth1

I have thought about it before - but I have come to the conclusion that this would not help me. Firstly, I would still be socially inept. Secondly, I will feel more emotionally empty after having sex with a prostitute which would result in me being dangerously nihilistic about life in general. Thirdly, I would feel awkward throughout the ordeal since I wouldn't know what to say, and I probably wont even enjoy it because the physical sensations would be numbed by the fact that I dont trust or love the prostitute.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

This thread is awesome


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Love should be about your feelings towards the person, not your sexual history.


----------



## hyacinth_dragon

If you wanna see a prostitute go to Las Vegas where its legal at least. Or Amsterdam.

I wouldn't do it though. You might regret it later.


----------



## VCL XI

nubly said:


> dont you have hands?


The glued-on googly eyes and badly-applied lipstick get tired after a while.


----------



## Iced Soul

Never even crossed my mind. It would just be really strange. I mean, I'm anxious enough and getting nude in front of someone I don't know and who could give a flying flip about me, just seems like it would make me worse. Plus, I am not willing to spend $700 dollars, or any amount. It would make me feel even worse that I have to pay someone to be with me instead of finding someone who likes me and whom I like.

I'll just wait.


----------



## FairleighCalm

*Hey, that's great! Hire a prostitute and she/he won't have to trick for a living anymore.*


----------



## Drella

VCL XI said:


> The glued-on googly eyes and badly-applied lipstick get tired after a while.


Your hand is Sandy Duncan? Amazing.


----------



## Jessie203

don't just get some drunk confidence at a bar and hit on girls when it closing hour. half of them will prob hit on u too. u cant do much or say much stupid when people are already drunk around you? lol


----------



## orpheus

I've never hired an escort. I like sex, but not enough to spend $500 on a one-time experience. Besides, there's the std factor.


----------



## Futures

It's funny, I was reading this thread, not aware that it's 2 years old. Then I saw my post about how I'd never do it. Ironically enough, I was just browsing escort websites last night! What a difference two years makes. I guess I've come to the conclusion since then that I'd rather pay for it, than never experience it at all.

I still don't know if I could go through with it though. I have hang ups about STD's and their cleanliness. And the anxiety of dealing with them would be high I think.


----------



## hyacinth_dragon

Some people have gone through their entire lives and have never gotten laid. I have uncles and aunts like that. Rumor has it that Isaac Newton and Nikola Tesla never got laid. Tesla never got laid by choice, Newton on the other hand....

Just because you never get laid, it doesn't make you a freak or any less of a person. I mean, there are people who have either chosen to never get laid or just never met anyone that has floated their boat but they have had lots of interesting life experiences in other area and aren't naive. They've done work abroad, this that and the other thing, and no one would know they've never been laid....

Another point is, are you going to lose it just for the sake of losing it? I mean, say you only have sex once in your life, and it was just gross, embarrassing, and unsatisfying and with some person you weren't really that attracted to and could have really given a **** less about just to lose it? Also, if you see an escort wouldn't you feel dirty afterword and possibly wouldn't it make you feel less of a man to pay for sex? Wouldn't you rather remain a lifelong virgin than go through either of those two scenarios?

Btw I think this thread will probably be locked pretty soon.


----------



## UltraShy

hyacinth_dragon said:


> If you wanna see a prostitute go to Las Vegas where its legal at least.


It's not legal in Vegas. It's only legal in Nevada counties with a population below a certain number, thus keeping Vegas tourists away from such corrupt influences and into good wholesome stuff like gambling away their life savings, drinking, and watching strippers.:lol


----------



## WineKitty

UltraShy said:


> It's not legal in Vegas. It's only legal in Nevada counties with a population below a certain number, thus keeping Vegas tourists away from such corrupt influences and into good wholesome stuff like gambling away their life savings, drinking, and watching strippers.:lol


Very true; its not legal in the city limits. However, Pahrump and Crystal come to mind. Up over the Spring mountains away from the Vegas Valley.


----------



## UltraShy

If you do use a hooker be careful not to get busted in a sting operation. Some years ago there was a very amusing incident in Milwaukee. Milwaukee police were conducting a prostitution sting and one of the Milwaukee police women dressed as a hooker on the street was offered I think $15 for a sex act by a man who happened to work as a police officer in a suburb.:lol

Not only could this cop not identify a sting operation and avoid saying something that would get him busted, I'm sure he also got plenty of jokes from his fellow officers about how damn cheap he is, offering $15. Or maybe he wasn't cheap and she was just mighty damn ugly.:stu


----------



## mjatte

I don't think I'm old enough to be in the situation of needing a prostitute....Right now the risks far outweigh the good it may do, but I see why those older than about 25 would consider it..However, I did pay a girl in the Philippines over $2000 (not for sex), (well I bought her a computer, paid her hospital bills, and bought her some other things she needed)..she's an online girl I may never meet; By giving her all that money, I've obligated her to keep talking to me and being my friend, as she is a wonderful person, and sincerely wants to give me the money back, as she sees it as a loan..though I never expect it back cause she's really poor...its just interesting because I kind of paid for her love and friendship...but now its real and I feel very close to her, and I know she does to me too, because I really have been a miracle in her life, cause I helped her when she really needed it..and this girl on the other side of the world, is always there when I need to talk...and I get so much strength and inspiration from her....I haven't sent her money in a few months now cause I'm broke now btw...


----------



## Iced Soul

mjatte said:


> I don't think I'm old enough to be in the situation of needing a prostitute....Right now the risks far outweigh the good it may do, but I see why those older than about 25 would consider it..However, I did pay a girl in the Philippines over $2000 (not for sex), (well I bought her a computer, paid her hospital bills, and bought her some other things she needed)..she's an online girl I may never meet; By giving her all that money, I've obligated her to keep talking to me and being my friend, as she is a wonderful person, and sincerely wants to give me the money back, as she sees it as a loan..though I never expect it back cause she's really poor...its just interesting because I kind of paid for her love and friendship...but now its real and I feel very close to her, and I know she does to me too, because I really have been a miracle in her life, cause I helped her when she really needed it..and this girl on the other side of the world, is always there when I need to talk...and I get so much strength and inspiration from her....I haven't sent her money in a few months now *cause I'm broke now btw*...


I can imagine.


----------



## mind_games

kathy903 said:


> don't just get some drunk confidence at a bar and hit on girls when it closing hour. half of them will prob hit on u too. u cant do much or say much stupid when people are already drunk around you? lol





orpheus said:


> I've never hired an escort. I like sex, but not enough to spend $500 on a one-time experience. Besides, there's the std factor.


One could make the arguement (I'm not saying this is fact) that in a regulated environment it'd be safer to have sex with an escort who practises safe sex (in order to preserve her health and source of income) than to have sex with a drunk girl in a bar considering safety would be the last thing on her and your mind when you're drunk (and assuming this scoring while drunk strategy is her usual routine). Of course the fact that an escort has sex with a lot more people than the average person would counter this, but still.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

*Point 1:*
- The professional(not amateur) porn industry is full of gals who have sex frequently & are screened frequently so I think that if you're willing to pay for a top service then the STD argument isn't all that valid. I'm sure high class escorts recognize that reputation as well as personal health is important as would the owner of the establishment. Cheaper services I'm sure are very questionable

*Point 2:*
- These gals have chosen a profession that involves people's perversions so helping a guy get over intimacy issues & lose his virginity is most likely a good session/day for them. I do realize that the emotional scaring argument is valid for both parties but I simply feel that if you go high class then you're less likely to deal with a gal who providing services out of desperation. Professional pornstars seem to enjoy what they do & I would imagine it's the same for high class escorts

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Personally I've considered it at my most down times but haven't actually gone through with it. If I do one day then I'll go to a professional establishment to circumvent many of the concerns mentioned.


----------



## Whoareyou

Dude most of the guys on the forum are cowards, they dont have the *courage* to even look for a hooker, i say get one of thos cheap newspapers and go through the personal adds holla


----------



## AussiePea

Whoareyou said:


> Dude most of the guys on the forum are cowards, they dont have the courage to even look for a hooker, i say get one of thos cheap newspapers and go through the personal adds holla


You really are a piece of work, aren't you.


----------



## millenniumman75

If that post is a personal attack, I would have to take action....again.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

I would never hire a hooker. Mostly because what I want is a *girlfriend. *_A hooker won't fulfill the needs of a girlfriend, such as kissing, cuddling, hanging out and watching romantic movies, experiencing the same things together, etc.

_All a hooker can do is give you sex. They can't give you love. And for those of us who want love, that's the primal drive that beats having an active sex life.


----------



## VanDamMan

Never have. 

Not out of the question though. Have been tempted.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

njodis said:


> I may be pathetic, but not pathetic enough to pay for a hooker. :mum


True.


----------



## VagueResemblance

WintersTale said:


> I would never hire a hooker. Mostly because what I want is a *girlfriend. *_A hooker won't fulfill the needs of a girlfriend, such as kissing, cuddling, hanging out and watching romantic movies, experiencing the same things together, etc.
> 
> _All a hooker can do is give you sex. They can't give you love. And for those of us who want love, that's the primal drive that beats having an active sex life.


What he said.


----------



## millenniumman75

WintersTale said:


> I would never hire a hooker. Mostly because what I want is a *girlfriend. *_A hooker won't fulfill the needs of a girlfriend, such as kissing, cuddling, hanging out and watching romantic movies, experiencing the same things together, etc. _
> 
> All a hooker can do is give you sex. They can't give you love. And for those of us who want love, that's the primal drive that beats having an active sex life.


They may "me love you long time", but they may leave behind a "gift that keeps on giving" if you catch my drift. :afr


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX

Ventress said:


> Probably the BIGGEST turn off to a woman is a man who has been with prostitutes! I wouldn't go near one of those guys with a 10,000 foot pole...


Meh, if one is at that point where they're thinking about a prostitute I doubt one is gonna care much all things considering. I doubt they'd mention it anyway...

As for the thread, yeah, I've been thinking about it. (Woop de doo) Kinda on the fence about it... tbh.


----------



## mbp86

I'll have sex with an escort if she gets tested for STDs first.


----------



## VanDamMan

mbp86 said:


> I'll have sex with an escort if she gets tested for STDs first.


"Sir, peeing in a cup will cost you another $200"


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX

VanDamMan said:


> "Sir, peeing in a cup will cost you another $200"


:lol


----------



## IcedOver

I wouldn't do it. Some of your "needs" can be fulfilled when you're alone, and do you really want someone who is getting paid to take care of the closeness and intimate feeling you can't get by yourself? Plus you have the risk of getting jailed. 

If a guy is really desperate, why not post an ad on Craigslist or somewhere explaining your situation? I just went to the Craigslist personals area and searched for "virgin" and found a few guys seeking women to deflower them. Of course you're going to have to weed through weirdos, but you might find someone who is interested in you and your situation, and possibly get a real dating situation out of it. It'd be far better than prostitution.


----------



## SOME

I think this is an interesting video about prostitution.


----------

